# 2013 morel season



## [email protected]_com (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey
A huge thank you to all who ordered our morelbook This may be the last year that we offer the book due to continuously rising costs or we may raise the price considerably to maintain the hugh quality we insist upon
Thanks again
JimMck

www.morelbook.com


----------

